# Knock, Feldgrind, Any good for Espresso Grind



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

After a good few years of drinking Instant / Netspresso coffee, I've decided to go the proper coffee route. I have a Knock Feldgrind sitting in the garage, is this good enough for Espresso Grind


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes it will do espresso no problem


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Thanks coffeechap


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

I use a feld 47 for espresso no probs.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

grumble said:


> I use a feld 47 for espresso no probs.


 About how long does it take you to grind for espresso on your Feldgrind? Please & Thank you


----------



## Marcros (Feb 9, 2020)

I use the old feldgrind for espresso. I would allow a minute for grinding. Give or take. About 120 turns.

The feld47 has bigger burrs I think so would be quicker.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Is there a big difference in the cup between using a Hand grind for espresso and a normal electric grinder?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Kyle T said:


> Is there a big difference in the cup between using a Hand grind for espresso and a normal electric grinder?


 About £100. 

Most of the espresso capable hand grinders use burrs already in use in electric espresso grinders, but the hand grinders cost less.

Electric grinders for brewed can be cheaper than some hand grinders, and may be considered normal for brewed coffee, but not for espresso.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Kyle T said:


> Is there a big difference in the cup between using a Hand grind for espresso and a normal electric grinder?


 It is worth noting that hand grinding espresso is really for the most dedicated. You're grinding at finer setting which means more resistance at the handle & longer grind times than for brewed. Fine when things are going well, but a real chore if struggling to dial in.


----------



## Wha burst the ba (Jun 20, 2020)

Feld47 owners, what setting are you at for espresso please. I sit at 1:8 to 1:3 for aeropress but I'm still fumbling about in the dark at times.

Other thing I have noticed is different grind effort required for lighter/darker roasts!!

Darker will be so much easier.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Wha burst the ba said:


> Feld47 owners, what setting are you at for espresso please. I sit at 1:8 to 1:3 for aeropress but I'm still fumbling about in the dark at times.
> 
> Other thing I have noticed is different grind effort required for lighter/darker roasts!!
> 
> Darker will be so much easier.


 Lighter roasts are definitely harder to grind. The hardest beans I have found so far have been Rocko Mountain from Ethiopa. Gorgeous coffee but I used to get worn out grinding them for brewed. I fear what they would be like at an espresso setting.


----------



## vct (Apr 13, 2020)

I've been using 1:8(ish) for darker roasts but finer for lighter. You're absolutely right about lighter roasts being harder to grind. Even going to medium rather than dark is hard work for my spaghetti arms 😂


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

I own a Feld 47 and couldn't be happier with it, the workmanship of the grinder is spot on. 
I can grind 14g of darkish roast on a setting of 1.9 -2.0 to give me a nice espresso consistency in just under 1 minute. Lighter roast I'll tighten up a bit. The beauty of a hand grinder is that it lets you try a variety of beans easily and without changing hoppers and the like. I've yet to count the number of turns on the handle..... I just check the start/ finish time on the kitchen clock!


----------

